Ask HN: Are you using A.I. to solve anything around COVID-19?Where can I find it - karishmakunder
======
sdan
People are for real -- But there's also a majority doing "AI" for COVID19 only
to plaster on their resumes (Using CNNs or some other basic algos to detect
COVID isn't that hard)

~~~
karishmakunder
Yeah, I get that. I was planning on exploring around drug discovery if at all
for COVID. Not that I understand the drugs part of it, but data exploration
around past virus + vaccines might help get some insights.

------
karishmakunder
I was basically looking at CORD-19 and open datasets around COVID, so was
wondering if any of you are already working on anything, I would love to
checkout your work. Thanks in advance!

\- Fellow Nerd

